# good price for spotted nubian doeling?



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm trying to find a nice spotted nubian doeling. i found a lady who has one and she's asking $175. is this a fair price?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

It depends on it's milking lines and conformation.. What does she look like? I got two decent registered spotted does for $150 ea.. I didn't exactly buy them for spots though.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, like Amos said, it depends on if she comes from good, proven milking lines. If she comes from decent lines, she could be worth that all day long. I probably wouldn't pay that for a young unregistered doeling unless she was outstanding...which you couldn't really tell until after she freshened...

I guess what it really boils down to is: How much do you like spots?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

registered = yes
unregistered - I wouldnt spend any more then 150.00 on a doe


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> registered = yes
> unregistered - I wouldnt spend any more then 150.00 on a doe


I agree with Stacey, if she's not registered I wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

For me, how much I would pay would depend on both whether or not she had papers and also her conformation, dam's udder and her line's milk production. I bought a nice Nubian dry yearling last year for $100. She is a Purebred out of registered parents who I will be registering soon as she will be freshening soon. Some people will ask more for goats that have spots because people like them, but it's always important to put conformation before color when buying a milker. I got the deal I did on my doe because my buck was her sire and I bought her from a friend. I think she would definately be worth $175 as a fresh doe.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

if it's not registered i wouldn't pay more that 100 for it. mainly because it's going to eat as much as a registered animal would. I know not everyone has to have registered animals.. but when you can get a pretty good registered animal for around 200.. 175 is them charging you for color.. and to me that's not ok


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. I paid over $300 for my spotted doe bred. She came from decent lines, and is conformationally correct (not perfect but good) and is registered and the buck she was bred to was registered as well. A good doe is worth the money you spend on her. Althought spots are always icing on the cake! :greengrin: (trust me, I'm a sucker for color)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup I agree with the others, spots are neat, but just because she is spotted shouldnt be a reason to base the price on. What do her parents look like (Confirmation) How does she look as far as confirmation? How are her milk lines on both sire and dam? Doe she have any older siblings? What do they look like? Does she have papers. Remember it costs the same amount of money to feed a good quality doe as it does a poor quality doe. And in the long run you are going to get more money and more production out of a better doe. If she has a nice udder as aposed to a poor udder you are going to get more milk, and more years of milking and kiddings from her. How are her feet and legs? Are they going to hol up to years of kid and milk weight?
beth


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I wouldn't look totally at color... I agree with what everyone else is saying.

I used to have Nubians... I made the mistake of buying some because they had spots. In the end, those spots didn't pay off. I bought one buckling with lots of spots for $250, (registered) although he had good milk lines, I never even used him he was so bad. Since I was beginning, I didn't ask to see the pedigree before buying him. He was overly inbred and it caused problems conformationally and mentally. Sweet kid, but dumber than a box of rocks. (I realize that some Nubians are not the brightest, (and hey, we still love them) but his bulb didn't even flicker.)

Pedigree _really_ counts. If that buckling had come unregistered I would've never known what the problem was. If "Speck" had been a doe, he wouldn't have been able to be bred until later on, (small) and even then may have had problems kidding or died. All that work raising 'her' for nothing. The breeder may not always let you know these things.


----------

